# Unable to load library wxfw.dll in weather channel



## TUSAR (Apr 13, 2005)

While staarting the desktop weather channel, the error message appears, unable to load library wxfw. dll.Error Code:31


----------



## TUSAR (Apr 13, 2005)

TUSAR said:


> While staarting the desktop weather channel, the error message appears, unable to load library wxfw. dll.Error Code:31


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

My Suggestions:

1. Uninstall it and create a link on your browser to the weather (most weather desktop applications contain spyware).

2. If you must have it, just uninstall and reinstall it.


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

For some reason the Weather Channel icon has appeared in my control panel and I am unable to delete it. I also receive the error message about the wxfw.dll. What can I do to delete/uninstall the program?

CAS


----------



## SteveCIR (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I am also unable to delete TWC's icon from my Control Panel. I also received the error message about the wxfw.dll. I went to the Control Panel to uninstall Desktop Weather (DW), and first used the Repair option TWC's software has; didn't work. I uninstalled the program, including any stray files I could find using Windows Explore Search. I then installed the free newer version but got the same Err Code: 31 message. I then decided to disable my firewall, uninstall and reinstall one more time, but I still get the same.

I am running ME, and I believe it is possible that whoever developed the upgrade to DW must have missed something making it incompatible with ME.

OH WOE IS ME! HELP! HELP! HELP! 

Steve


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

Steve, I emailed Weather.com about our problem.We'll see if they can help us.


----------



## SteveCIR (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi,

I had emailed them exactly the same info as I had all of you in the forum, so hopefully one of us will hear something. What's your real first name, by the way?

Steve


----------



## cstortion (Apr 15, 2005)

Let's hope they have an answer for us.


----------



## swmochic (Apr 19, 2005)

I am having the same problem but now it won't let me unistall it and everytime I restart my computer I keep getting all of those stupid error boxes popping up. How do I get rid of the stupid thing???


----------



## stemol (Apr 25, 2005)

Anyone Found The Answer Yet?


----------



## schubach (Apr 11, 2006)

I got the same error message. For some reason the application needs to run as local administrator. When I run it as local administrator, I do not get the error.


----------



## aluluei (Apr 16, 2007)

I am (trying to) use Desktop Weather Max, which is the paid ad-free version of the weather channel. It used to work forme under XP, but after installing Vista I'm getting the dreaded wxfw.dll error when attempting to install and uninstall. Given the number of years that this problem has been reported, the variety of operating systems, security programs and hardware, my hunch is that the problem is in the weather program itself. 

I have been trying to get help from the WeatherMax support team. No luck so far. The first two support tickets I opened were "closed" with a generic link to download the install file. The third ticket managed to get routed to an actual human instead of an auto-answer system, but the response was that I had to tell Windows Defender to let WeatherMax run -- not the problem, I know Vista's Defender forces you to do that and I'm letting the installer run, and anyway this problem has been reported years before Vista was released. I just submitted my fourth request for help (citing all my previous requests, the useless 'solutions', and my responses). Since I'm using the paid (monthly subscription) version I'm supposed to have access to a real support team, not the automated generic-answers-based-on-keywords system that the free version gets, and I'm determined to get a meaningful reply from them. A solution would be terrific, since I really like WeatherMax, but even an admission that they haven't a clue how to fix this would be an improvement on the status quo.

Elizabeth


----------



## witczak (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd like to remove this pop-up from my desktop at opening . I must cancel it out if I want to prceed any further. thank you


----------



## mciaramitaro (Feb 3, 2008)

First try to uninstall "the weather service" from the windows uninstaller (add remove programs). If that doesn't work then go to the following location: c:\program files\The Weather Channel FW or c:\program files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather and run the "Unwise.exe" file. 

This uninstalled that cruddy spy-ware program for me perfectly.


----------

